# my boys :)



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

Havent been here in ages, so i think i should update! My old boys all died, but i wont quit rats so time to introduce the boys i have now 









Sari (Itsari) (may 2011)

















Kaiowas (Sari's brother, may 2011)

















Rudeboy (june 2011)









Sabretooth (Rudeboy's cousin, june 2011)

















Wiseguy (sept 2011)

















Wolverine (Wiseguy's brother, sept 2011)









Gambit (june 2012)









Rogue (Gambits brother, june 2012)









Kaio & Rogue









Rudeboy!









Rudeboy & Gambit


----------



## RedRosyify (Nov 25, 2012)

Awh such adorable guys! ^.^ I adore Wiseguy's colouring and the mask on his face, it's definitely a colouring I'll go for if I find any when I get my babies! Congratulations on such healthy/happy-looking, beautiful boys! <3


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanx! 2 more boys on the way (with any luck their moms are pregnant atm)


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Beautiful boys!


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Awe how cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I loooove Rudeboy's coloring! And Gambit just looks like a sweetheart! <3 Adorable boys. x3


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

They're all very handsome! I just adore Wolverine's markings. <3


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

They are all sooooo cute!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

So adorable little boys, the name Itsari means suicide in finnish ! He doesnt look suicidal though xD


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

haha it does? He's named after a song by Sepultura


> Itsari means Roots in the Xavante language. The chant is the ''Datsi Wawere'' healing ceremony chant. Recorded in the 'Aldeia Pimentel Barbosa' home of the Xavantes tribe, located in Mato Grosso, Brasil.


His brother Kaiowas is also named after a Sepultura song


> This song is inspired by a Brasilian Indian tribe
> Called "Kaiowas", who live in the rain forest.
> They committed mass suicide as a protest against
> The government, who was trying to take away their land and beliefs.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

They all look really cool, I'm definitely getting male rats in the future to see the difference between boys and girls. I like Wolverine and Wiseguy's markings the most.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

JinX said:


> haha it does? He's named after a song by Sepultura


I didnt know sepultura had a song called that , but then again its been years since I last listened to them 

But yeah, in finnish "Itsari" is "suicide" xD 

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

Itsari and Kaiowas are 2 instrumental songs, I always get names that mean something and these 2 sounded nice  Itsari is on the Roots album and Kaiowas is on Chaos AD. I like the old sepultura (I lost track when Max quit and started soulfly), but it has been ages since i listened to it too 
I name them Sari and Kaio for short though 

so itsari means suicide and kaiowas is a tribe who committed suicide...my boys dont seem suicidal though  haha, i learn new stuff every day!

BTW my real name is finnish too!! (Taina)


----------

